# Tracker 1754 Deck Extension



## bassboy1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a job that recently left my shop. Boat is a Tracker 1754, which the owner uses for various electric only waters. It had Astroturf covered plywood on the floor, but other than that, had the original layout. I was tasked with extending the bow deck aft 14.5 inches, to give a little more comfortable deck space as well as some storage.

Here is what we had when the boat came in.











I then fabricated the deck extension. It is done entirely out of brake formed .090 5052, so the weight gain is minimal, about 25 pounds for the extension and lids together, all while being very rigid.
















Add a little carpet, and the lids, and walla, fishes like a brand new boat. All I did with the lower plywood was trim an inch off, so it would clear the new deck, and reinstall it as it had been before.















Note the channels around all of the hatch lids. With these, any water that comes off the top of the lids will be channeled away from the hatches, and not soak the contents.





While we were at it, I went ahead and carpeted the stern bench, and installed nav. lights.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 14, 2012)

BB1 you do great work hope the customer was happy


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 14, 2012)

Slick job man looks great


----------



## Jr Branham (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice Mod!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice! Those hatches look well-thought out.


You ever think about making hatches that are drop-in ready? Something that just requires the proper size hole, with a flange to overlap the edges of the floor. I know cabelas sells some, but the price and quality are questionable. I'd trust your work over anything they sell.

Just a thought. I could see you making a fortune off of them on this site alone :shock:


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 18, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Nice! Those hatches look well-thought out.
> 
> 
> You ever think about making hatches that are drop-in ready? Something that just requires the proper size hole, with a flange to overlap the edges of the floor. I know cabelas sells some, but the price and quality are questionable. I'd trust your work over anything they sell.
> ...



I'm a step ahead of you. :wink: 

I've got to get a bit more paperwork straight, and tie up a few more loose ends, and then I'll be the next tinboats sponsor.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 23, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Those hatches look well-thought out.
> ...



:beer:


----------



## fshnace (Jan 14, 2013)

Dude you do awesome work, I have looked at alot of your projects and they look like they came from the factory. I am looking at decking the current boat I have, do you happen to know anyone in VA that is as good as you when it comes down to doing this?


----------



## bigwave (Jan 15, 2013)

bassboy1 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Those hatches look well-thought out.
> ...




Sweet, I would be interested in the ready made hatches, sure would make it easy to dress up the deck for those of us that cant weld, and they would last forever and not degrade due to the sun.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 15, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Sweet, I would be interested in the ready made hatches, sure would make it easy to dress up the deck for those of us that cant weld, and they would last forever and not degrade due to the sun.



Shoot me a pm if you're interested. In the process of building my website this week, so you'll see it up soon. I had a health issue last year, a month or so after this thread was posted, and was out of commission for a few months, so most of the stuff I had in the pipeline got set on the backburner for quite a while. 



> do you happen to know anyone in VA that is as good as you when it comes down to doing this?



Can't say that I do. I do have a few customers in VA, so there is no reason we can't add one more.... :lol:


----------



## Scott1298 (Jan 15, 2013)

I really like what you did with the lids/extension =D> Wish I could weld


----------



## RealOne (Jul 29, 2018)

This is exactly what I'd like to have done here locally in SC. What would you think is a fair price to have this done st a shop. The aluminum fab and install only.


----------

